# Looking for installer in Tennessee or Arkansas



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I've picked up most of my equipment and am looking for an installer within driving distance of Jackson, TN or Little Rock, AR.
It will be going in a 2002 Acura RSX-S with the back seat removed.
Hit me up if you know of anything. Thanks!


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

What goodies do you have? What are your looking to have done?


----------

